

The Afghanistan war has lasted longer than 84% of all wars in human history - jradavenport
http://www.ifweassume.com/2014/02/we-have-always-been-at-war.html

======
Yaa101
The Afghan war lasts way longer than since 2001, It started in the late 70's
and had several different faces and players.

------
samstave
Graph the income of the Carlyle group against the last 30 years and compare
that to it pike since 9/11

